# My collection



## ksmattfish (Feb 3, 2007)

All of my cameras, except the 20D I shot the photo with.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 3, 2007)

omg, you can open up an antique shop with that!


----------



## fmw (Feb 3, 2007)

Now that's a serious camera collector!


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 3, 2007)

MY God, Matt!  How long have you been working on that collection?


----------



## Don Simon (Feb 3, 2007)

:shock:

... i feel inadequate.


----------



## Lars Leber (Feb 3, 2007)

That is a very nice camera collection. What are your favorites?


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 3, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> MY God, Matt!  How long have you been working on that collection?



About 13 years.  I had no intention of collecting cameras, but vintage cameras were a cheap way to get into 4x5 and medium format.  I bought a few, and at some point someone decided I was collecting cameras, and people started giving them to me.  I only buy cameras I'm interested in using, but if someone is giving one away I'll rescue it from the attic/closet/basement/trash, and give it a good home.  Plenty of these don't work, or have issues.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 3, 2007)

Lars Leber said:


> That is a very nice camera collection. What are your favorites?



That's hard to say.  Any of them that I can actually use could be my favorite of the day.  The film cameras I use the most these days are a Widelux F6, an Ansco Titan 6x6 folder, a Super Speed Graphic, and a Rolleiflex 3.5E Planar, but there are a dozen or so more that get used occasionally, and would be hard to leave off a list of favorite cameras.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 3, 2007)

In this photo there are three digital cameras, one toy camera (toy meaning an actual toy, it never took photos), and zero plate cameras.  The rest are film cameras (I don't know how many, 140ish?).


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 3, 2007)

I can spot my first camera in that group--a Kodak Instamatic 124.  I wonder what ever happened to that thing:meh:


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 4, 2007)

My god. And I thought having 5 cameras was a lot. I only have two, but.... oh wow.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 4, 2007)

cherrymoose said:


> I only have two, but....



Watch out!  That's how it starts.  Once upon a time I only had one camera.  And my bank account was in much better shape.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 4, 2007)

again, all i can say is ... wow!

and i will never again call myself a collector


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 4, 2007)

I've always considered myself more of junk-man than a collector.    If there were more than the single Leica in my collection, then I'd be a collector!


----------



## JIP (Feb 4, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> I've always considered myself more of junk-man than a collector.  If there were more than the single Leica in my collection, then I'd be a collector!


 
I agree I like to go to estate sales and I sometimes stumble across deals my collection is not quite that big but I still have my wife complaining about what I plan on doing with all these cameras.


----------



## terri (Feb 4, 2007)

You're such a freak.    :hug::

See...this picture makes me want to use these guys as a backdrop for an informal portrait of you.   It would be fun!


----------



## Don Simon (Feb 4, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> If there were more than the single Leica in my collection, then I'd be a collector!


  Poor guy, only one Leica!


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 4, 2007)

ZaphodB said:


> Poor guy, only one Leica!


 
Yeah! What's up with that? We have to work him up to owning at least a couple more.  Nice collection Matt! Someday I'll take a shot of my collection, all cameras together and post it. I gotta find the time though.Loooove that Widelux!


----------



## montresor (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you for posting these photos! Now when my GF tells me I'm crazy for having so many cameras, I can show her these.


----------



## malkav41 (Feb 18, 2007)

Good lord, and my wife gripes at me for the *23* cameras I have. She'd kill me if I had that many!


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 18, 2007)

:shock: Wow


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey, who needs Leica if you've got a FED (assumin' ya do).  Each time I look at your collection, my brain throbs.  Exactas, Spotmatics, Verichrome Pan, Lotsa' box, A coupla' Soviet beauties (is that a Kiev 80 I spot?), Amazing Agfa, and the lovely lady Diana.  That must be camera cloud nine.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 20, 2007)

No Soviet cameras except the Smena 35mm fantastic plastic cam.  Unless the Steky (mispelled?) mini cam is USSR?  That's no Kiev, it's a real deal Hasselblad 500 c/m!    I have drooled over FEDs and Zorkis, but I've never found the deal I'm looking for.  These days I'm just not willing to pay much for 35mm gear; I just don't use it except the Widelux.


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 20, 2007)

I think Marcy of junkstorecameras.com has a policy of not going over five bucks, a good idea in my book.


----------

